# Way better than my Dewalt!



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have to agree, I had a 12 slider Dewalt. Got rid of it for the 12 inch Sliding Hitachi love it. Few of my buddies have been over and agreed as well. Enjoy


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Me too! I picked one up on sale at Menards several years ago … couldn't be happier.


----------



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

+1

The new model of this saw came out, so I was able to pick up the display model at Lowes for $220. Which is an amazing deal.

Anyways, this new model has the same model # as this saw just with a 2 at the end. Don't let how close the model #s are, fool you. There are quite a few differances.

First the C12RSH has a micro adjust feature to dial in bevel and miter angles, but for some reason the C12RSH2 loses this feature. There was another big difference, but I can't recall at the moment. Pretty much the new model only loses features and gains none. Except being $200 more than the origional (C12RSH)


----------



## stevet47 (Dec 13, 2014)

Trevor, I did read that the new version is not as good as the older, but I have not had any first hand experience with it. Its ashame they couldnt keep making a great saw, I suppose the bean counters got more pull this time around.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you happen to buy this from CPO? I bought a 12" Hitachi miter saw when they had the discount through ebay a couple weeks ago. First one was busted, sent it back, second one was busted, sent it back, third one is on the way. I would like to had the slider but I just don't have room in my shop.


----------



## stevet47 (Dec 13, 2014)

> Did you happen to buy this from CPO? I bought a 12" Hitachi miter saw when they had the discount through ebay a couple weeks ago. First one was busted, sent it back, second one was busted, sent it back, third one is on the way. I would like to had the slider but I just don t have room in my shop.
> 
> - Rick M


I bought this through Big Sky Tools, shipping was pricey on a tool this large, but with the deal I got, it was worth it. Big Sky reconditions all Hitachi tools in the US, so even though you might buy through CPO, Big Sky reconditioned it. I Figured I might as well buy direct from the source.
I had no issue with mine. I bought the lowest grade© and there is a tiny scratch on the plastic rail cover and a little wear on 1 rail, but it is nothing that is a problem. Overall it looks band new.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I finally got one that is good enough for me to keep and dialed it in. Too early to review it but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

Steve $235 is a great price. I have a 15" RYOBI MITERBOX SAW THAT I BOUGHT IN 1985. It was the coolest on the market at the time. I just put it on Craig's list. I searched and searched - Big Sky is the cheapest I could find. I am interested in the original model. Thanks for sharing. This was a good article my friend.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

I ordered the Hitachi C12RSH Dual Compound Sliding Miter. The main reason is that I have a specific set of cuts in mind that this saw will do better than any other way I have to currently cut this compound angle 4 times consistently. I did not get the deal that you did though. You did great on this.


----------



## stevet47 (Dec 13, 2014)

> I ordered the Hitachi C12RSH Dual Compound Sliding Miter. The main reason is that I have a specific set of cuts in mind that this saw will do better than any other way I have to currently cut this compound angle 4 times consistently. I did not get the deal that you did though. You did great on this.
> 
> - dannmarks


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

Still Processing. I was hoping that it was on its way already.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

Finally the new saw has arrived. I bought it reconditioned and it does have a damaged green insert. I really actually use my tools and it will not be the last nick this baby will ever get. My Previous 14" Ryobi has lasted perfectly for over 30 years so I do take good care of my tools.

The new saw in the box did fit into the back of a Prius by the way (just). So if you think you will have to have a truck or trailer - nope. My new saw is bolted down to a platform permanently at this time. I am thinking about getting a roll tool box to put it on so that I can roll it out into the drive way to use though.

Ok this baby does all of the stuff you expect it to. Added feature that I was looking for on this saw was this. It has a simple depth setting feature so one can do Dados on it. Now this is extra cool. I am hoping that I can put a simple set of dado blades on the saw - I am sure they did not have that in mind. That does not mean one could not do it. However one can still make multiple cuts and make a dado that way as well I am thinking about making Drawers with the Lock Joint. How easy this would be to do so much of it on this saw so quickly. You would still have to make one cut on the Table saw but that would be all. So far I am very happy with the saw. I will post more when I do more with it.


----------



## raydawg (Nov 2, 2012)

Was it dead square out of the box? All the way around even on the angle cuts? Did you have to adjust it at all?


----------



## stevet47 (Dec 13, 2014)

> Was it dead square out of the box? All the way around even on the angle cuts? Did you have to adjust it at all?
> 
> - raydawg


I'm not sure who you are asking, but for me, I didn't adjust anything. I dont have a dial caliper, so I'm not certian it is "dead on", but I checked everything with my square and the 5-cut method, and it looked perfcet to me.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

My saw needed a very slight adjustment. I did use a dial indicator and it was less than .010 adjustment. I have not thought to do the 5 cut method (good idea). If it is that good you don't need an indicator because you are not making an adjustment. For the work I am doing currently this is very good. I love the new saw. I bought a new tool box to set it on. in addition I put a small drill press and sander on the back side so I can roll the whole thing out into the drive way and work with one stop shopping ease so to speak. I love being able to just work out side and having lots of room. The extensions are just 2×4s planed down to the correct height and screwed on. But it is a nice 5 ft long bed and if I need to I can add wings at a later date. I have enough over hang to do so easily.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

All of this was started by reading Steve T's article. Thanks Steve.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. The price looks pretty good.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I looked at the new version (C12RSH2) yesterday at Menards … what a shame Hitachi stripped some of the best features from the original C12RSH in this new (and improved?) version.

I have had my C12RSH for several years and love it. This new model wouldn't get much love in my shop.


----------

